# headlight ground



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

92 sentra classic
where (with pix plz) is the headlights ground located like is it grounded to body or whatever ?


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Download the service manual that is the first sticky in this section of the forum. There are 2 volumes so make sure you get them both. Wiring harness locations are in the back section of volume 2, The EL section. Go to EL-213, if you have the GA engine. The other engines are there as well. The diagrams show what the connectors look like as well. From what I can tell, the headlights are grounded to the engine block. There are probably a few more things that ground at that point as well. I hope that helps!


----------

